# Rugby World Cup 2015 thread



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 19, 2015)

I know there's a few people here who are watching the World Cup. 

Some good drama in the first 2 days... England predictable notches a win over Fiji, but is exposed in the process (giving away 10 turnovers in rucks.. wow!) 

and the highlight of today, Japan beats South Africa in a huge last minute upset. 

Anyone else hooked on the action?


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 20, 2015)

England played Ok but the pressure was on for them not to slip up. Bonus point win and more importantly no injuries. Bring on Wales and Slammin Sam in instead of Barrit.

Wales are going to have to be careful against Fiji, those boys are no slouches these days and there forward pack is looking good. Fiji beating Wales would be a nice shock to the group.

SA showed that they are as a team to old, but well done to Japan for doing what all teas should do, take the points when they are on offer. Scotland will do well to beat these guys and I think they will may well turn the USA over.

Ireland looked slow and out of sorts in that first half, and France were France.

Really happy to be back in the UK to catch up with my old mates to see the last of the group stages then off to HQ for a Quarter Final game which if England top the group will be England vs SA/Scotland or at this rate Japan.

Fan park for the semis and then back home to watch Eng Vs NZ in the final, well that is if NZ can get past France in the knock out stages, which as we all know France are the team that seems to take NZ out in the knock out stages, 2003 and 2007.

This is going to be a stressful few weeks until England have beaten both Wales and Aus.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 23, 2015)

Japan vs. South Africa so far seems to be the only surprise this early in the tournament... every other match has been a predictable outcome.

highlight of the day's play for me was the fiji and aussie scrum where both sides perfectly engaged and didn't budge an inch for what seemed an eternity. love watching strong scrums


----------

